# What can be kept in a 12"x16"x15" viv?



## andyjh07 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm building the above mentioned viv to fill some space in my stack, would you say its big enough to house one adult or a juvie leo gecko?

Andy


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I would keep feeders in something that small


----------



## andyjh07 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sounds like a good use, thanks


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

No worries mate you could even make it s bit of a display feed viv. Could be nice, but maybe hard work cleaning better them my funariums on my vivs


----------



## redbull23 (Oct 15, 2012)

Comodo dragon:2thumb:


----------



## andyjh07 (Jul 15, 2013)

hahaha! I think i'll just go visit those at Colchester Zoo


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Actually there are several gecko species that would live very well in there...


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

vgorst said:


> Actually there are several gecko species that would live very well in there...


Care to share ?, I'm intrigued


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Care to share ?, I'm intrigued


_Paroedura vazimba, P. androyensis _(and probably others such as _stumpffi_ and _gracilis_), _Ebenavia inunguis_,_ Lepidodactylus lugubris, Saurodactylus brosseti_ (if you get the last species before me I will have a hissy fit!).

It would be a shame to waste the height but you could also keep some terrestrial species such as _Tropiocolotes _species and _Hemidactylus imbricatus_.

Depending on species and how well set up the tank is, you may be able to get single - trios.

There will of course be more species that I'm unaware of, but these are the ones I've researched.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

vgorst said:


> _Paroedura vazimba, P. androyensis _(and probably others such as _stumpffi_ and _gracilis_), _Ebenavia inunguis_,_ Lepidodactylus lugubris, Saurodactylus brosseti_ (if you get the last species before me I will have a hissy fit!).
> 
> It would be a shame to waste the height but you could also keep some terrestrial species such as _Tropiocolotes _species and _Hemidactylus imbricatus_.
> 
> ...


thankyou I will have a google and check these dinky gekos out


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

vgorst said:


> Actually there are several gecko species that would live very well in there...


I have been stalking these forums for a good few years, and I can't understand why you seem to be one of very few promoting all these tiny beauties especially when people keep asking for ways to save money and have exciting pets.




andyjh07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm building the above mentioned viv to fill some space in my stack, would you say its big enough to house one adult or a juvie leo gecko?
> 
> Andy


You would not be able to house a Leo in such a small space, well you could but that be a tad cruel, but you could house a Viper Gecko or two. They are very similar to Leopard Gecko in terms of their needs so might suit you if you are thinking about a Leo.


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Just about all scorpions, tarantulas, true spiders etc.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

gavgav04 said:


> I have been stalking these forums for a good few years, and I can't understand why you seem to be one of very few promoting all these tiny beauties especially when people keep asking for ways to save money and have exciting pets.


Don't get me started! I think that many 'advisers' aren't aware of what's available so they don't get recommended or they say none. People also value handleability over everything else, instead of being interested in behaviours etc. I love teeny tiny geckos, full of character and much more interesting to watch then your 3 'starter' lizards.


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

One or two thoughts on this thread. I have always differentiated between what can be kept in a specific sized receptacle and what should be kept. In terms of most animals, the space we provide them with in captivity is generally less than the space they would occupy in the wild. We make the best of this with clever design and layout but nevertheless a captive animal is generally confined to an artificially small range. (Of course there are exceptions to this). So when looking at the question 'what can be kept in ......' I am always a little uncomfortable in providing a list of species other than those that occupy a space of the same area in the wild such as certain inverts and the like. I think the responsibility of the keeper is to provide as much space as possible. I would keep such a small tank for quarantine or hospital use and not consign an animal or group of animals to a world where the extremities of their existence are only ever a step or two away. Just a thought.


----------

